# N Scale Wind turbines



## JSickels (Jul 29, 2008)

Hello everone,
Im Jake and im recently new to the fourm. Me and my dad have rencectly created N scale 1:160 Wind turbines, These are used in all parts of the world and alot here in North west Texas, I was just curious if any of you would be interested in one. I will post some pictures when Im done but Would like your feed back, The model will feauture a spinning turbine, 100% scale casted from casting resin, We are working on the Tower taper and We will also add inside details such as ladders and wires. let me know what you think.

Thanks
Jake 
[email protected]


----------

